# Pip Zqeek booyah buzzbait



## Zum (May 2, 2010)

I bought 3 of these baits last year.
I really like the spring hook,makes me land more fish.
I use them but not crazy like.
One has already wore and broke...the blade were it rubs against the stopper.


Shouldn't have happened already.
I think that there should be a bead before the stopper on all their models.
I sent them an email telling them this,I wonder if they will get back to me.


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2010)

Interesting.........Let us know what they say.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 3, 2010)

I'd be surprised if they replied, that's the problem with the bigger companies.


I will give props to z-man baits though. I love fishing their original chatterbait but I had two break this spring, so they replaced them no questions asked, and even sent me one of their top of the line chatter baits, some swimbaits, and some worms for free.


I'm not sure if I get the special attention because I frequent their facebook page or not, but either way I was really happy to see a company willing to back up their product.


----------



## flintcreek (May 3, 2010)

Never have used a Booyah Buzz Bait, but really like their chatter baits and I agree the spring wire seems to improve my catch rate. I now throw the chatter bait in place of a spinner bait most of the time. Keep us posted hopefully they will take care of this.

Flintcreek


----------



## Zum (May 7, 2010)

They havn't replied
Although I like their buzzbait,I will probably not buy another.
I didn't want a new one,just a reply would have been nice.

Buzzbaits are pretty easy to fix,drilled 4 holes(oops),
some thin stainless wire and a red bead.


----------



## Zum (May 13, 2010)

To be fair,I received an email from the company today.
The shortened version of what they said is...send the lure back
to them,if they figure it's their fault and not abuse they would send me another
bait plus one more to handle the shipping cost.
Seeing that I modified the bait now,I doubt they would beleive my story.
I think i'll try to send them the pictures first before I send them the bait.


----------



## Zum (May 20, 2010)

After sending them a before picture of the lure and the modified picture,I received another email today....
It was short and simple..."We are sending you out replacments"
I am very happy with that reply
It's nice to see they followed up and I will be a repeat customer for sure.


----------

